#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Silberwasser und seine Wirkung >

## Patientenschubser

Also gut ich gebe zu Silberwasser hat doch (zumindestens) eine Wirkung! 
Wie ein Amerikaner, der nicht zum Arzt gehen wollte, feststellen musste setzt sich das Silber unter der Haut fest und lässt ihn dadurch aussehen wie Papa Schlumpf  :Smiley:   Siehe hier

----------


## lucy230279

:laughter01:  
wenn es wenigstens ein schönes blau gewesen wäre..lol

----------

